# A New Desk



## SketchUp Guru (8 Nov 2010)

I'm thinking about adding a Cintiq 21UX to my computer desk but if I do, I'll need a new, larger desk so today I doodled out the above after being inspired by something I saw while doing my morning trolling. The top is 5 feet long and 30 inches wide. It 'floats' an inch above the top of the legs which are slightly tapered toward the top. There's a small chamfer on the bottom of the legs, too.

The top actually sits on three cross rails that are dovetailed into the front and rear aprons

The drawer was a bit of a challenge because I wanted it to look like it is floating under the desk. I ended up with a suspended horizontal panel that fits into grooves near the top of the inside faces of the drawer.

If I can find it, I'm thinking the desk will be made of Alaskan Yellow Cedar. I'm wondering about impregnating the top with epoxy to make it harder. I think if I could heat the wood so the epoxy would be drawn in (a method used by Robb White when he was building boats of yellow poplar) to the wood instead of laying on top I should end up with a nice surface.


----------



## xy mosian (11 Nov 2010)

Dave, Hi, I like that design for your desk, very nice.
However although I can see the reasons for the organisation of your drawer, I think you might have to watch the weight somewhat. All of the weight of both drawer and contents will be suspended via a groove in the inner face of the drawer, if I read correctly, at all times. I would expect that sooner, or later, wear and tear will cause the drawer to spread as a result of split joints or either the tongue on the horizontal panel will split off or the top of the drawer side forming the groove will split off. 
Would it look too terrible if the drawer ran in a conventional manner within a suspended box or pod? Of course you've thought of all this and concluded that your present design will work, in which case sorry  
As for the Cintique? More screen real estate for icons eh?

All the best, keep up the very helpful work please.

xy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Nov 2010)

Hi XY,

No need to apologise. I appreciate your comments which is why I posted here. I did think about those concerns you have with the drawer and I haven't totally concluded that the current design will work. 

I thought about the box and perhaps an NK style drawer--I don't want to use commercial drawer glides--but I like the idea of the drawer itself being all there is. I am concerned about the wear and possible breakage. I figured the top edges of the drawer sides are vulnerable. One solution I came up with is to epoxy an alu channel into the groove to strengthen that part. I'm trying to avoid exposed metal though. I don't think aluminum channel on the insides of the drawer would be too apparent. 

The drawer isn't all that big anyway and I won't be storing my hoard of gold in it. 

Keep the ideas and thoughts coming.


----------



## xy mosian (11 Nov 2010)

Dave, Trying to stay with a 'mysteriously hanging drawer'. The greater the distance of the groove in the drawer side from the top edge the lower the potential splitting problem. This could be done with 'hanging rails' dropped from the horizontal panel, or perhaps front to back rails attached to the framework of the table. Of course the hanging rails would encroach on the drawer space a little but perhaps not too much. 
As for the drawer spreading how about the runner/groove being half dovetails? That way the weight of it all would actually bring the drawer together. 
Somehow the thought of aluminium channel is grating a bit, perhaps hardwood slips on bearing surfaces?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Nov 2010)

Hardwood, would be good for slips. There are actually two backs on this drawer and they are fitted with sliding dovetails so I wouldn't expect the drawer to split apart.


----------



## xy mosian (12 Nov 2010)

It sounds as if you have it sorted Dave, although I cannot quite get my head around having two backs on the drawer. I'm sure it will all come clear in the end.  
xy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Nov 2010)

Sorry. Bad explanation. Picture=1000 words. 





I wanted to be able to pull the drawer out to access all of the box and I wanted the sides to run the full depth of the desk. I was anticipating potential stresses on the drawer sides, too. So I added a second back. I might extend the bottom and end up with a secret compartment.


----------



## xy mosian (12 Nov 2010)

Ah it's all clear now, thanks. You are going to put your gold stash in after all  

xy


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Nov 2010)

I'll have to have that tooth pulled, then. :lol:


----------



## xy mosian (12 Nov 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
xy


----------

